
Ask HN: What does Engineering culture in a super professional company look like? - nLight
When a company consists of a super professional developers and relatively small (WhatsApp, Netflix etc.), what does a company culture look like?<p>In this case, in my understanding, there&#x27;s no need to make an extra communicational effort during code review for example. So you can say that a code is not good enough or even bad and not hurt someone else&#x27;s feelings. In biggish companies one always should explain a little bit more and be more careful because there are developers with a different level of skills.<p>Or am I entirely wrong and there&#x27;s no dependency?
======
karterk
Every company is different. Generally, in a smaller high-performance
startup/company, you will tend to work more closely with everyone, but that
does not mean there is no place for code reviews. In fact, in a smaller team,
the bus factor[1] is so high that you need to ensure that there is good code
ownership.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_factor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_factor)

~~~
nLight
I didn't mean there's no place. I meant in my experience code reviews could me
less polite. You can say straightforward whatever you think about the code.

------
jf22
>there's no need to make an extra communicational

There is always a need to put in a little extra communicational effort.

You can't just go around hurting peoples feelings because you're in a small
company and can't be bothered to not be a jerk

------
_random_
It's like an unstable isotope - everyone will be gone to found own start-ups
before you have a chance to measure the culture.

------
zygotic12
Let us know when you find that unicorn. Thanks.

